# Does anyone make a stand that is actually quiet???



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Robin I hear your pain. I have resorted to putting small pieces of cut bike innertube between all the joints of my stand to prevent them from creaking. I just place the small piece of rubber between the metal and rebolt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

It has gotten so aggrevating for us lately, that we make a point to NOT show any treestands in our video because we don't want anyone to falsely think we are satisfied with what we are using. 

One manufacturer in particular, whose stands we love for ease of hanging and comfort, gave us this blow off answer at the ATA: "All our stands are completely quiet, I don't see how yours are making noise." 

Duh...cause they are!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

A nice buck starts moving in...he sniffs the air and all is well...he starts heading toward your mock scrape licking his lips. You shift your weight to get a good shot angle on him and CRRRREEEEEAAAAAKKKKK!!!

Off he goes snorting into the distance


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Those tubular ones are almost impossible to keep quiet...........I have 4 different climbing stands (different companies) in the shed..........At least they are quiet "in the shed"......

Walleye REv....................


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

gorrilla stands are the quietest stands i've used. i love them too bad someone just stole mine. the hang on stands are light cheap and quite if your filming alot i think they will work out well for you. 

oh and they loc onto the tree more securely than anything i've tried. this is a key to saftey and if you can't hunt safe why hunt at all


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

The API Baby Grands is what I use. I placed nylon washers between all movable joints and oil them once a season with Remoil. Quiet as a mouse!


----------



## Huber (May 2, 2005)

*stand noise*

I use Lone Wolf stands, They have a cast aluminum platforms and are the best in my oppinion.


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

wedge lock or lone wolf


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I dont think you can get any quieter than Lone Wolf!


----------



## RayMc1971 (Oct 8, 2006)

I bought an Ameristep "The Rock" stand this year and it seems to be extremely quiet. With only one moving part on the stand, the possibility of creaking is minimized. This stand absolutely will not shift if put on the tree correctly. You can even bounce on the edge of it and it will not budge. Just like the ad says... it's so solid it's like standing on a rock. Literally.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

We have 2 of the mentioned brands. In fact, we had 2 stands made by one of them that we threw away because they got so rediculously noisy.

Thanks for the suggestions...keep them coming.


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*stands*

If you decide to throw anymore away please PM me, i'll pick em out of the dumpster for ya.:wink:


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you tried an Equalizer? Haven't had mine long so I can't vouch for the test of time, but it's sure quiet now.


----------



## Horseshoe (Dec 9, 2005)

*lonewolf*

You pay extra for them, but there well worth the money. Once you've hunted a lonewolf you'll hate your other stands.


----------



## ScentLok32 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have 3 ameristep hang ons on my property...granite i bought all 3 new this year not a single one of them has made a sound yet...One is the rock platform with the rapid seat and the other 2 are the non-typical outfitter and work great and have roomy platform sizes...


----------



## blackcloud777 (Nov 3, 2006)

*I prefer Gorilla*

They use nylon washers, and weld the platform at every contact point, not just in a few spots.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have 2 of the mentioned brands. In fact, we had 2 stands made by one of them that we threw away because they got so rediculously noisy.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions...keep them coming.


Praise for the non bashing of your brands, too much of that these days.

I have an API grandslam bowhunter and has been quiet untill here recently, but that is after 3 years of use. Just on looks alone, the lone wolf stands seem hard to beat.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

My Gorilla climber is quiet, but it's still pretty new.


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

We only use the Lone Wolf's, Alpha and Assault models. I've noticed with the Assault's you can get a creaking noise when lifting the seat. There's a washer of some sorts that the seat adjuster bolt touches on the main square tube frame. Get rid of the washer or replace it with something else.

No noise problems on the Alpha's for us.

Occasionally you get operator error noises but these stands have served us well.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have never had anyone come back to me that purchased a LW stand that was not amazed at how quiet and rock solid the stand is. If you have not tried a couple then you are missing the boat. More expense for initial investment but you get what you pay for plain and simple..


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*I agree LW is the way to go!*

Since I've started to use them usally the 1st thing I do when getting set is hooking up my safety strap. 5 times now this year I've been sitting for a while or the sun finally came up and I forgot to hook my strap to the tree. I just feel safe in them but I always hook my strap up when I remeber. quiet too thats why they call it the silent partner Brad


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

> Praise for the non bashing of your brands, too much of that these days.


I guess we all have different ideas of what brand bashing is, but for what reason would you NOT want to know what stands are loud when in use? It's not brand bashing...it's "in the field" reporting. Everyone is educated enough to make their own assessments when purchasing! :zip: 

Lone Wolf seems like the way to go, but dig deep into those pockets! What I've found to be the best is to buy the grate system of platform stand(Gorilla, Big Game, River's Edge, etc..) and take them to a welder and have him tack each part of the grate that isn't already tacked down. Then go buy some good teflon washers and put them in every place that metal touches metal. So far it seems to work fine. Another thing that has worked well is....set your stand as you normally would with just the regular tree stand strap and then ratchet strap the lower portion of the stand as tight to the tree as you can. That should account for any slop. The slop is sometimes what causes a stand to creek when it's not tight to the tree and locked down hard. Good luck!


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Lone wolf #1*

You won't find a quieter stand than the Lone Wolf.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*robin*

did you look into the family traditions treestand posted in this forum?....you might want to comtact them


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Lone Wolf....*

nothing else even comes close.

J


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Great thread, and kudos on keeping it from a bashing thread...

I just picked up my first Lone Wolf this year (Alpha Hang On) and have had some major concerns about noise... Obviously, the platform itself is foolproof, as advertised. But, when I turn on my seat to look over my shoulders behind me, I always get a very loud "pop".

I've got to take it down next time I'm in that set to bring it home with me and see if I can replicate the conditions and isolate the noise; it's driving me crazy. I've just resorted to standing the whole time the last two times I've hunted it, and didn't feel like bringing it out with me. I will the next time I hunt it.

Anyone else had this problem on one of the Alphas?


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*No problem here. I take a Lone Wolf Alpha with me everytime I go in the woods.*

I have put it up about 20-25 times this year and I have not had any problems at all. No noise to report. There is deffinately a problem with your set up. I would definatley get it out of there and isolate the problem, hten reset. I have talked with many Lonewolf owners, and we all agree...the Aplha is totally silent!.

J


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*The Swarovski of stands*

The Alpha Climber is the best bar none its quality is unequaled. Used one for 3yrs now its awsome.Get larry you one.I got mine at Marmet trading post its the hand climber for $250.I have the sit and climb top ordered for more comfort but the hand climber has served me well.Lone Wolfs the best totally silent packs the best too folds down to about 2'' thick so it carries like a dream.Where its cast it doesnt have the resonating sound qualities of the square tube stands. Try one and you will feel like you have got somthing more than what you payed for.Good luck finding one.


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*My dad had the same prob.*

the bolt is too tight on the top v bar thingy I also put a peice of mole skin on the head of the bolt that pushes against the washer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

niteshade said:


> did you look into the family traditions treestand posted in this forum?....you might want to comtact them


I hadn't, but now have and will look into them. 

I have used the tacking down of the mesh with some success as well. Some of these stands have been great for a season (or 2) but then go to crap. No amound of tweaking and/or cleaning seems to help.

As far as bashing or not. I don't name the brands, because well...that would turn this into a tit for tat debate because I know some guys will have had nothing but good luck with their stand of the same brands that we are having trouble with. I am not sure that naming the brands would help anyone, and certainly wouldn't help me out. 

Thanks for the suggestions eveyone!


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

> the bolt is too tight on the top v bar thingy


Thanks, I'll look in that region first... I should get to hunt that set tomorrow if the winds turn out to be what's predicted, and I'll bring it out with me and delve into it further.


Robin, have you tried a Summit Deer Deck Lite yet? I hung one of those for the first time last week, and it's rock-solid and quiet. Not the easiest thing to hang with two jumbo ratchet straps, but if you were going to leave it up for a while, it's perfect. I think these would be the ideal stand for someone who either owned their own land and hung multiple stands to leave up for an extended period of time, or someone who was an outfitter. 

The good thing about it is the way the seat is cradled; absolutely comfy and there's no way and creaks or pops are gonna happen because the foam padding is actually suspended with nylon webbing.


----------



## GABuckstalker (Nov 2, 2006)

I am using an ole man. Quiet with no hinges. Great stand paid $150 new.


----------



## MEarchernut (Dec 21, 2004)

Two word answer:

Lone Wolf - nuff said (Ok so that was four)


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

huber said:


> I use Lone Wolf stands, They have a cast aluminum platforms and are the best in my oppinion.


i have a LW sit & climb it is good but if you dont keep it tight & oiled it will CRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK had a bunch of stands & every one had something that would snap,crackel,or pop...


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Another vote for the Equalizer.....its quiet and you can level while climbing. As far as a hang on, I'll have to go with Lone Wolf. Mine was awesome until some JO stole it.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a gorilla climber. It is not the most comfortable but isnt bad. Doesnt make a peep. Then again it's near new and hardly been used. Paid $39.99 for it all Wal-mart and cant complain.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I hunted with a Lone Wolf sit-n-climb last week for the first time. I wasn't impressed at all. The seat CCCRRRREEEAAAAKKKEEEDDD really bad when I was climbing. The creak sound comes from where the strap goes into the frame before the clamps. Once I got in position and cinched up the straps the stand was quiet and fairly comfortable. The stand is my Bro-in-law's, I borrowed it a couple of times. If I had paid that much money for a stand I would be seriously PO'd.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Any stand will make niose if you dont take care of it. Before each season I replace all the nuts and bolts nad give all moveing parts a heavy coating of beeswax.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*climbing stands*

river edge climber is quiet, makes a little noise getting on tree. also their warrant service is out of this world.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Get a Summit without the fold flat set up. Mine has been great for years. The only noise it makes is when I'm pulling the two halves apart.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody ever try taking your stands to a spray on bedliner place??

Like just having the platform done?

I'm going to try this on some of my older Gorillas after the season. I get a SLIGHT popping sound from the grating on a few of them when it gets REALLY cold. 

I would think the spray on bedliner will 'cement' everything down.

I have 3 Lone Wolfs (Alpha Hang On), and while they have by far and away the quietest platform, if you leave them up long enough (2+yrs) they do get a little creak in between contact points.

Just dissasemble, dab a little grease, and you're good to go.

For the $$, I bet those $50 Gorillas from Wally World with sprayed bedliner platforms would be the bomb! Cheap and quiet. :wink:


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Anybody ever try taking your stands to a spray on bedliner place??
> 
> Like just having the platform done?
> 
> I'm going to try this on some of my older Gorillas after the season.


Interesting idea ... keep us updated on how that works out! :thumbs_up


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

HJMinard said:


> Interesting idea ... keep us updated on how that works out! :thumbs_up


Ditto!

Mines very quiet, but there's always room for improvement. If I need to be as quiet as a mouse a lok-on's the way I go and they are set in the spring.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

I prefer the Cougar Claw Prowler for a climber.Only modification I did was the pins, I bought some teflon tubing from Lowes to cover the pins to make them snug. I had two Summits, got rid of them and have another Cougar Claw ordered.I removed the foot rest and the stand weighs a little over 15 lbs.

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=CC3CP01



Hang on stand the Lone Wolf Assault. The best price so far seems to be here.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Thumb.asp?c=15&s=87&p=0


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I pulled my Lone Wolf Alpha Hang On and went over it pretty thoroughly, I thought. I put it up tonight, and the first time I heard a noise over my right shoulder and shifted to look at it... pop. 

I'd love to get this worked out, but so far this is the noisiest stand I've ever owned. I love the concept, but the whole is only as good as ALL it's components. The platform can be the best thing ever invented (and probably is), but if I can't get this popping from the tubular section to go, it's all for naught.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Greg, I am hanging my Lone Wolf Alpha in the morning for the first time, so I will find out how mine does. As for climbers, I've owned two Lone Wolf sitnclimbs and after strategically placing teflon washers in a couple of spots on the front bar they were absolutely the quiestest stands I've ever owned.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Greg / MO said:


> I pulled my Lone Wolf Alpha Hang On and went over it pretty thoroughly, I thought. I put it up tonight, and the first time I heard a noise over my right shoulder and shifted to look at it... pop.
> 
> I'd love to get this worked out, but so far this is the noisiest stand I've ever owned. I love the concept, but the whole is only as good as ALL it's components. The platform can be the best thing ever invented (and probably is), but if I can't get this popping from the tubular section to go, it's all for naught.


I found that using a ratchet strap on the lower part of the riser puts a stop to that problem


----------

